# PC upgrade for 25k .... (Gaming and Movies PC)



## vinyasmusic (May 21, 2011)

Hi ... Guys n Gals ...........


I wanted a PC config for around 25k ....
I want Monitor , Procc , Mobo , GFX card, Cabinet , PSU ....
I dont want keyboard mouse UPS n speakers
I need a decent GFX card ... Coz i intend to play NFS FIFA PES n COD ............
Plz suggest me config for both Intel n AMD ................ I am in KANPUR (UP)
AMD is hard to find here in the market ..... But i would try my best ........


----------



## mitraark (May 21, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Asus M4A78LT-M LE|2700
*RAM*
|2GB DDR3 kingston|1000
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD5670|5000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli|1100
*Monitor*
|BenQ 22" Full HD|7300
|
*Total*
|25700
AMD is not hard to find , your shopkeeper will try to force you to buy Intel because they cost more , but be adamant that you want AMD and you'll get it.


----------



## vinyasmusic (May 21, 2011)

ya ................ isnt Athlon too old to buy ???


----------



## doomgiver (May 21, 2011)

get a seagate 1 tb 7200.12 hdd for 2700. why are you skimping on space?

nope, its still going strong!!!!
and thats a QUAD CORE

in fact, athlons will work extremely well for the next few years too!!!
and they are very good vfm in the low end/budget segment.


----------



## vinyasmusic (May 21, 2011)

I was thinking of .... 
Phenom II x2 955be
Gigabyte 880ga-UD3H
I already have an external 500gb hdd .......... So wouldn go for 1TB internal ... but if it fits in the budget ........... i would surely

Hows this motherboard ???????//

ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3
 AM3 AMD 880G SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard


----------



## saswat23 (May 22, 2011)

A P2-955BE with Gigabyte Mobo will cost you another 3k. So, you will have to cut down on the GPU for now.


----------



## vinyasmusic (May 22, 2011)

I think .... i can fit in that much ...... what would be better ???
And future proof ???


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 22, 2011)

going by what you need - 



*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H|3400
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD5770|7000
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
|
*Total*
|25200


----------



## saswat23 (May 22, 2011)

Ok here is my suggestion:
* PhenomII 955BE -- 6.2k
* Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H -- 3.4k
* 2GB DDR3 Corsair Value RAM -- 1.1k
* WDC Blue 500GB -- 1.7k
* FSP SAGAII 500W -- 1.5k
* Zeb. Bijli Cabinet -- 1.1k
* DELL IN2020M -- 6.2k
* GPU: Radeon 5670 512MB DDR5 -- 4.2k
Total --- 25.4k

But the Athlon config suggested by Jaskanwar is very good config under your budget with much better graphics performance.


----------



## doomgiver (May 22, 2011)

vinyasmusic said:


> I was thinking of ....
> Phenom II x2 955be
> Gigabyte 880ga-UD3H
> I already have an external 500gb hdd .......... So wouldn go for 1TB internal ... but if it fits in the budget ........... i would surely


you have an "external" hdd??? how are you using it???



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> going by what you need -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



imho, go for this config.

pick one :
1. i will use computer for GAMING (cs,cod,warcraft,nfs,fifa)
2. i will use computer for MULTIMEDIA(photoshop,maya,video encoding,music splitting/edit)

1. go with the above config. 635 is ok. for gaming, gpu matters the most, cpu is not so important. if possible, increase budget for gpu. motherboard is fine too, unlesss you want to do hardcore overclocking


2. get a better cpu, go for intel i series. get a cheaper gpu. for multimedia, cpu is the most important, and you can skip the gpu altogether, if you have a powerful enough cpu


----------



## vinyasmusic (May 22, 2011)

Im goin to use it for ............. games and movies only .... 
No working on photoshop and other 3D rendering soft ........

IS gigabyte 880ga-ud3h better or gigabyte 785gmt-us2h

HEy guys its ......... Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H not US2H coz US2H has no DDR3 support acc to NEWEGG.COM

@doomgiver ............ I have a portable Seagate 500GB .... Use it with my laptop for portable use ....

The list of good motherboard that i could get ...
MSI 870A-G54 ATX AMD Motherboard
 &

GIGABYTE GA-880GA-UD3H ATX AMD Motherboard
 &

AM3+CPU, XFast USB, USB 3.0, SATA 6Gb, C.C.R, UEFI
ASRock 890GX PRO3 ATX AMD Motherboard

 &

Customer Choice Award Winner
ASUS M4A79XTD EVO ATX AMD Motherboard

&
r
ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3 ATX AMD Motherboard
&
ASRock 870 EXTREME3 ATX AMD Motherboa


----------



## coderunknown (May 22, 2011)

i am using US2H with DDR3 

but if you can get the 880G board, go for it. also UD2H uses all solid caps, US2H have solid capacitors only near the processor area.


----------



## doomgiver (May 22, 2011)

@ vinaysmusic : do you have an internal hdd or not?
if not, go buy a 1 tb one. really affordable


----------



## vinyasmusic (May 22, 2011)

@SAM ............. Tell me the best buy .... 880GA is around 7k i guess .... 

@doomgiver ........... No i dont have an internal HDD ..... How much would an internal 1TB cost ????

The GigaByte 880GM-UD2H .... doesn have USB3 ...... I seriously want that feature ...


----------



## doomgiver (May 22, 2011)

seagate 7200.12 1 tb @ 2700.


----------



## vinyasmusic (May 22, 2011)

@doomgiver ........... nice yaar .... Il try to fit that in ....

Im still in a big dilemma about the PROCCY and MOBO ......... Plz help


----------



## doomgiver (May 22, 2011)

man, im seriously running out of disk space, i've got to get another 1 tb hdd somehow.
you can never have enough hdd space, esp. in my case


----------



## ashis_lakra (May 23, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> going by what you need -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously, this is a great VFM config !! Jaskanwar has serious recommended config for all )

It hits the sweet spot of 25K and is powerful enough to play all games at High settings


----------



## vinyasmusic (May 23, 2011)

dude.... that mobo is just not there in the market


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 23, 2011)

@ashis
thanks 

@viny
look at Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4k~ 

you can always add a usb 3 add on card later.


----------



## vinyasmusic (May 23, 2011)

Guys..... have reached a roadblock.... Father is not ready for AMD.....  plz suggest an intel config for 30k range.... i cant argue with him..!!!


----------



## doomgiver (May 23, 2011)

send him online!!!
get adamant yourself.
tell him that its cost effective, and the cheapest.
and if he still wants intel, GET AN I7 WITH HD6990!!!


----------



## Piyush (May 23, 2011)

vinyasmusic said:


> Guys..... have reached a roadblock.... Father is not ready for AMD.....  plz suggest an intel config for 30k range.... i cant argue with him..!!!


you'll lose a good graphic card with an intel rig in 30k 

show the uncle this thread
I'm sure they must be thinking that AMD still have heating issues...

well just tell your father that AMD athlon  are value for money products
where you can get 4 physical cores at 4k and that to in decent speed?
do tell him that by going for AMD, you can get a good graphic card too and with intel you have to increase your budget by 35k at least


----------



## doomgiver (May 23, 2011)

^ dont tell him this.
tell him that intel has been brought by amd, so amd and intel are one 

better, tell him that intel is way too expensive.


----------



## vinyasmusic (May 23, 2011)

@doomgiver .......... Wish i could get an i7 with 6990

@piyush ....... Il try my level best .... But just in case he doesn agree .... And i dont want to be stuck with my old pc .... If i tell u the config of my current pc .... U all would laugh ...

Plz suggest an Intel config .... As a last resort i wuld go for it ....

My head is goin Grhhhhhhhhhh....Hgarghhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## doomgiver (May 23, 2011)

ok here is a logical retort :

show him an amd build (the above one)
show him an intel rig with the same performance (it will be priced quite higher than amd one)

then show the both to your dad and let him decide what to get.

or just take sign an undertaking that whatever goes wrong with the rig, you and TDF will be responsible, and wont buy amd again. it worked for me, i hope it works for you.


----------



## saswat23 (May 24, 2011)

For a intel rig:
* Intel i5-2400 -- 9k
* Intel DH67BL -- 5.5k
* Corsair 4GB DDR3 -- 2.2k
* WDC Blue 500GB -- 1.7k
* LG 22x DVD RW -- 0.9k
* FSP SAGAII 350W -- 1.5k
* Zeb. Bijli -- 1.1k
* DELL IN2020M -- 6.2k
* Logitech KB Combo -- 0.6k
* Logitech R-05 speakers -- 0.4k
* Numeric 600va UPS -- 1.5k
Total --- 30.6k
+
GPU: Radeon 5670 -- 4.2k
Total --- 34.8

So, at 35k you get an intel rig.
Going for i3 doesnt make sense as Athlons and Phenoms at the same/lower price will be much preferred.


----------



## Piyush (May 24, 2011)

ok....go for saswat's recommendation
and buy a gfx card later

and yea....dont go for i3 
athlon x4/phenom x4 are way better than i3 at same price point


----------



## vinyasmusic (May 24, 2011)

@doomgiver .... Nice way of gettin ur work done haan .........

@saswat .............. Nice config ...... Will try for that in case i dont get AMD ....
Btw i dont need keyboard n mouse n speakers n ups .... I need a GFX card yaar ... 

Which wuld b d best @ 5K range .... And does dat mobo support i7 Sandybridge ?

Just checked /...... it supports i7

How r these Intel motherboards ........

MSI P67A-C43 (B3) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

GIGABYTE GA-P67A-UD3-B3 LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

MSI P67A-GD65 (B3) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

GIGABYTE GA-H67A-UD3H-B3 LGA 1155 Intel H67 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX


----------



## abhinavmail1 (May 24, 2011)

Hi frnds i also need a gaming computer in this price range and i like the AMD based configuration suggested by Jaskanwar Singh but i have two queries
1. I need 4 gb ram. Does gigabyte ga-880gm-ud2h accept two module of 2 gb gskill ram which is suggested in post. if possible suggest me single module of 4 gb ram
2. I need 1 tb hard disk space.so suggest me the possible options in


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> going by what you need -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great VFM config. +1 for this.

GO for it


----------



## doomgiver (May 25, 2011)

@techfreak, his dad wont allow an amd rig, too bad



abhinavmail1 said:


> Hi frnds i also need a gaming computer in this price range and i like the AMD based configuration suggested by Jaskanwar Singh but i have two queries
> 1. I need 4 gb ram. Does gigabyte ga-880gm-ud2h accept two module of 2 gb gskill ram which is suggested in post. if possible suggest me single module of 4 gb ram
> 2. I need 1 tb hard disk space.so suggest me the possible options in



2 modules of 2gb ram are better than one 4gb stick, and cheaper too.

go for seagate 7200.12 1 tb @ 2700 rupees.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (May 25, 2011)

Thanks doomgiver


----------



## vinyasmusic (May 25, 2011)

@abhinav .............. Dude 2x2Gb will perform way better than a single 4GB module .....

And that board is nt available in markets mostly.......

Guys ...........
How r these Intel motherboards ........

MSI P67A-C43 (B3) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

GIGABYTE GA-P67A-UD3-B3 LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

MSI P67A-GD65 (B3) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

GIGABYTE GA-H67A-UD3H-B3 LGA 1155 Intel H67 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX


----------



## abhinavmail1 (May 25, 2011)

So can i use the asus M4A88T-MLE in place of above mobo? i mean to say that does this asus mobo support the athlon || x4 proccy and all d config remain same and i will buy 2 module of above suggested ram


----------



## vaibhav23 (May 25, 2011)

@vinyasmusic all the motherboards you have told out of that 3 of them are for over clocking and don't video output.
Only GIGABYTE GA-H67A-UD3H-B3 can be bought.Don't no about price in india but saw at newegg.com it costs 129$
whereas Intel DH67BL costs 109$


----------



## Skud (May 25, 2011)

abhinavmail1 said:


> So can i use the asus M4A88T-MLE in place of above mobo? i mean to say that does this asus mobo support the athlon || x4 proccy and all d config remain same and i will buy 2 module of above suggested ram



Yeah its supports all AMD proccy up to Phenom II X6.


----------



## vinyasmusic (May 25, 2011)

@sunny10 ........... U are right .......... But i thot it had more features so asked ......

Wich one wuld u prefer if its price diff with Intel is just 2-3K
??????????


----------



## jkultimate (May 25, 2011)

mitraark said:


> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> |
> ...



AMD ATHLON II X4 645 WILL NOT AVAILABLE FOR 4000. It will cost you minimum 5000/-. Here in Kerala its around 5300, and am using this processor.


----------



## doomgiver (May 25, 2011)

its 635, not 645


----------



## rajan1311 (May 26, 2011)

mitraark said:


> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> |
> ...



If you do decide to go for this config, here is a gigabyte alternative to that asus board, essentially the same features and price, just that it aint asus.
Gigabyte MA78LMT-S2 (review)

also, you can get a 6670 over a 5670, just costs Rs500 more and an FSP Saga II 350 is sufficient for it, costs Rs1500, so the cost turns out to be the same and you gain 15% performance..


----------



## doomgiver (May 26, 2011)

get saga II 400W, better, coz 350W would be JUST sufficent.
its good to leave some room for emergencies


----------



## rajan1311 (May 26, 2011)

not really, the 6670 would barely add 75W load on the system, an athlon quad rig would not consume more than 120 odd watts. So even if total is 200W, you are still have a good margin...

edit-----

here are numbers from anandtech, its a core i7 920 @3.33Ghz based rig, so obviously when you have an athlon, it will be less...

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph4278/36851.png


----------



## vinyasmusic (May 26, 2011)

Guys some1 solve mah problem toooooooooooo plz .................


----------



## doomgiver (May 26, 2011)

thats 200W for just the gpu. what about hte cpu and other components? forgot them ?


----------



## mukherjee (May 26, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> thats 200W for just the gpu. what about hte cpu and other components? forgot them ?



Isn't it actually written "*total system power consumption*" jus below the title!  Pay attention


----------



## rajan1311 (May 26, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> thats 200W for just the gpu. what about hte cpu and other components? forgot them ?



lol dude....a HD 6670 pulls 200W? 

Its full system power consumption...

@vinaya : I am not sure what "problem" you are referring to, just want to suggest an intel config, have a look at the i3 2100 (6k approx) and a Intel H67 board, assuming you don't want to overclock...here is the link to mobo:

Intel H67 Chipset Motherboard - Model BOXDH67BLB3 â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India

so thats 11.5k there, so thats around 5k more than the other suggested rigs, get it if you can afford it.


----------



## doomgiver (May 26, 2011)

oops, forgot them 
power consumption is THAT low? i am inclined to disbelieve it.


----------



## vinyasmusic (May 27, 2011)

guys im most probably goin for amd rig... with gigabyte 880ga-ud3h... and msi 5670 ....is it ok... or shall i get msi 6670


----------



## thetechfreak (May 27, 2011)

I suggest atleast msi 5770 hd if anything above that is out of budget


----------



## vinyasmusic (May 27, 2011)

wich gfx is better do tell me the prices!!!!
AMD Radeon™ HD 6670 Graphics
Nvidia gt440
MSI 5670 hd???? do tell me plzz ASAP!
tell me the prices of themm!!!

widout gfx my total is comin around 27k!!!
so tell me best gfx inside or around 6k range!!! 
wud be buyin in 3 days time!!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 27, 2011)

Strictly among these,


			
				 vinyasmusic said:
			
		

> AMD Radeon™ HD 6670 Graphics


 seems the best


----------



## vinyasmusic (May 27, 2011)

ok!!!
my config wich i hav til now selected 
amd athlon ii*4 645
gigabyte 880gm ud3h
WD 1tb
2*2 gb corsair 
FSP saga II 500w
CM elite 310
Benq g2220 22"
and LG dvd/rw
total arnd 29k 
and optional amd radeon hd 6670 !!!!


----------



## Skud (May 27, 2011)

Nice config. You can always add graphics card later.


----------



## Cilus (May 27, 2011)

Get a single 4 GB stick instead of 2X2 GB. It is true that 2X2 GB in dual channel mode will deliver little extra performance in some applications but you can live with that without any problem.
The reason is now a days the price of single 4 GB sticks are decreasing day by day and within couple of months they are gonna be mainstream models and gonna replace the 2 GB modules. So purchasing a single 4 GB stick will help you to add more rams in future (2 X 4 GB in dual Channel) and it will occupy only one slot, keeping space for future upgrades.

Currently 4 GB 1333 MHz Corsair Value Rams are available @ Rs 2050 + Vat


----------



## doomgiver (May 27, 2011)

4 gb ddr3 @1k???
i sense something funny here


----------



## Skud (May 27, 2011)

yeah, where's that loot going on???


----------



## Cilus (May 27, 2011)

That was a Typo. It is 2050 + Tax. Edited my post.


----------



## vinyasmusic (May 28, 2011)

guys............... im buying 1TB portable HDD wich 1 to buy.....
Western Digital or Seagate.............. Budget 5k max
I want usb3

I want gfx card.... Radeon 6670 model .............. Wich 1 is the best ????

Reply reply reply ...............


----------



## Skud (May 28, 2011)

WD and Seagate are both good, but I have no idea about USB3. Don't look for external HDDs much these days. Regarding GFX card there's nothing like best model, you can opt for Sapphire one as they make quality products and they are generally cheaper than their competitors.


----------



## vaibhav23 (May 29, 2011)

You can look for the sapphire ultimate edition card which has a HDMI cable and and a DIRT 3 free download coupon also.Performance of almost all 6670's are same


----------



## vinyasmusic (May 29, 2011)

wAts d cost ..... any idea ???

Sapphire Ultimate Edition 5670 ???


----------



## vaibhav23 (May 30, 2011)

I think it must be atleast  0.5k above the standard model


----------



## vinyasmusic (May 30, 2011)

ok............... but i got an HDMI cable with my monitor ..... So would takin that make any diff????????


----------



## Skud (May 30, 2011)

No difference between DVI and HDMI as far video is concerned. Only difference is that HDMI supports audio in addition to digital video, so if your monitor had a headphone jack you can plug it there.


----------



## vinyasmusic (May 31, 2011)

Hey .... im takin AMD Athlon II X3 445 .... But d problem is wich mobo to go for ... 
I wanted Gigabyte 880GA-UD3h but its not there ................
I want a mobo wid USB3


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

What are the mobos you are getting?


----------



## vinyasmusic (May 31, 2011)

Asus and other Gigabyte models ...


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

Purchase online.


----------



## vinyasmusic (May 31, 2011)

AH! My dad is sceptical about that .... So wont get his nod ....


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

Gigabyte has quite a few models with USB 3.0. Check if any one is available. BTW, you can now go for a mobo without USB 3.0 and later purchase a separate PCI card or bracket for USB 3.0.

Regarding online purchase, I have purchased from quite a few online shops, Lynx, TechShop, ITWares, Flipkart and of course ebay - no trouble getting the same in Patna and that includes heavy products like monitor and cabinet also. Only thing is that if you purchase through Bank Transfer (EFT) make sure ready stock is available.


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jun 1, 2011)

ok... suggest me d best mobo for that range then .... with or widout USB 3

And plz suggest a set of good speakers for a range of 3-4k
Im an avid movie watcher and i love rock music .............


----------



## Cilus (Jun 1, 2011)

I think the best board available @ your budget is *Gigabyte 880GM-USB3L @ 4.15K + 5% tax*. This offers 2 USB 3 ports and the best thing is it is AM3+ CPU ready (officially confirmed by Gigabyte). Check the *Details in here*.

Here is the *lynx-india link*


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jun 1, 2011)

Skud said:


> you can now go for a mobo without USB 3.0 and later purchase a separate PCI card or bracket for USB 3.0.


Just wanted to know how much a USB 3.0 PCI card or bracket would cost


----------



## Skud (Jun 1, 2011)

No idea buddy, 1k may be.


----------

